# Underground Training Area and Storage Units - Gibraltar - 2015



## Derelict-UK (Dec 2, 2015)

Somewhere under the Rock of Gibraltar lies some open spaces and alley type areas that are used to train military personnel. House frontages have been painted on the walls to act as an underground street, it almost looks as if they were to construct cave houses but gave up after the first hurdle!

There is also a reservoir used by the the Government of Gibraltar to supply the civilians of the land with the wet stuff, there are many underground reservoirs, an ideal place due to the heat outside.

The pumping station would occasionally spring into life and scare you half to death, the light itself scared us enough to make a cautious entrance!

Looking around the training ground, the tunnel carried on and the more light appeared, this time a long well lit tunnel, this was a storage area for what looked like any company with the money. My favourite was the bouncy castle and inflatable company!!

This vehicle was the first feature we saw on the way in, such a lovely surprise...

1.






2. The black pipe carries the water from the reservoir...





3.





4.





5.





6. Towards the light...





7.





8. You can start to see the mock buildings painted onto the rock...





9.





10. The bags contained some kind of foam underlay





11.





12.





13.





14.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 2, 2015)

Let there be Light!!!

15.





16.





17. Bouncy Castle anyone?





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





24.





25.





26.





27. Sounds of civilisation, time to make a retreat!





28.






*D-UK*​


----------



## krela (Dec 2, 2015)

I thought the Lehmann murals in Spring Quarry were surreal, those painted houses are just bizarre!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 2, 2015)

Wow what a stunning site,it just goes on and on and the decaying car is just awesome.Another amazing collection.thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 3, 2015)

Awesome work! You've done well to light those unlit areas too. 
Simply brilliant, thanks for sharing


----------



## night crawler (Dec 3, 2015)

Really neat explore and superb photos. Painted houses look weird


----------



## Tigershark (Jan 14, 2016)

ace photos, i think that mk1 escort might be a bit far gone


----------

